# Color Me Gone



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

To the MLS,

I'm sure I will be making a few dreams come true tonight. Anyway there was a famous Mopar drag race car called "Color Me Gone" that raced in the NHRA sanctioned drag racing in the early 60's. Yep I have some knowledge of old Mopars also. What does that have to do with trains. Nothing, but I can say that MLS can "Color Me Gone". Too many sore heads from Train Board and a few opposing people to one post who continue to bash me and a webmater who condones those actions. I must say I have never seen one subject post cause so much choas on any one board like this before.

So here you go........what most of you have been waiting for...........

You can close my account
Delete My posts
As Del Tapparo said to me on Train Board I'm outta here
Now those who bashed me and opposed my posts you can go back to your own small minded little world

To those who supported me and were kind I thank you and hope to see you in my group

I could say it's been great but that would be a lie 

See Ya 
EMD Trainman
USA Trains all the way < one last hit as I leave..........yeah baby


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

HMM I guess the Crack High has worn off


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Deleted for posterity.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OMG i cant beleive this

Your gone ?


You let these guys get to you ?

Sorry but WTF

Drama Queen

Come on


Thought you were thicker skinned than that

O well seen them come

And seen them go

Your a BIG disappointment SIR









OK i will resume the USA Leader role









USA All the way


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah. 
NoParts. 

When Uncle Henry fired the Dodge Brothers and Walter P., he shoulda shot 'em, right? 

Oh, well. 

I try to avoid all the stuff anymore....personalities are personalities, and what you write doesn't have any "personal" touch to it....that's all of us. 

Have fun!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just reviewing this fellow's exchanges. What's the deal?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

67 posts in less than 2 days. Probably will stand as a record.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

whow... 
that was as quick as speedy gonzales!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe he was trying to beat Deeeeeeeeeeewight's post count by the new year?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

who knows? 
but i'll miss his experience. 
i remember, when i started in G-scale back in '70, i revered people's knowledge, who were just two years longer in the hobby, than I had been. 
and now we lose over ten years of experience of a specialist...


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

All I can say is WOW...

I've been a member here for a little while, and I'm a member on a number of Forums of various subjects, and I can tell you in my 12+ yrs on the internet I've never seen someone cause such a stir then leave. Usually they quite down, are put in their place by a mod..etc, etc...

Sometimes people just get to bent out of shape over the things that don't matter, and butt hurt over some thing said through a piece of glass with flickering lights. 


But there are a select few individuals that roam the net praying on forums and stirring up trouble, they get kicks out of pissing off people through glass and creating an everlasting memory. How petty...

Oh well we have his posts for a year and those that joined his group can here his sermon anytime they wish.

In the end all that really matters is the happiness of the trains owner, regardless if Aristocraft, LGB or USA trains put the smile on your face. 


Were better off...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think any one should leave, you just move in slowly and "feel" your way around. 

I try other sites usually but watching and visiting for awhile before I ever log on. 
I have been invited by others to visit sites , but I usualy don't stick around enough to get to know any one.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No need to go. 

Ok, so came on strong and ruffled some feathers. 

I agree with Shad's statement, about some unwarranted heat. 

Stay, settle in, have fun. 

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

EMD



I like what you are doing with USAT products. I had no idea that Charlie has produced 500 wood sided reefers. My guess would have been 100-200. It is probably my computer skills, but I couldn't get into your data base to learn more about the USAT products, of which I have a number and would enjoy learning more about them.


You have fallen into a problem that takes time to solve. A very good friend of mine told me when I first became active in MLS not to be surprised if you were ignored for a while. It takes time to become accepted into this group. 




This is a site where members fall into several broadly defined groups:


A, Those who have been in the hobby for many years and through that experience can offer assistance to others. These individuals have the respect of most of the members.


B, Those who are new to the site or new to the hobby. They hope to move up to group A by adding to the overall knowledge base of the hobby. They have to show through posts that they have the knowledge, skills, and experience to move up to group A. This takes time and in some cases communication skills. I have been in the hobby for over 30 years and for the first several years I was trying to participate on MLS I killed many threads with my posts. I don't know whether my posts were so right on or considered so off the wall, that any further discussion of the topic STOPPED.


C, Those who just read and watch hoping to learn something that will help them with their hobby. 

I think, that had you put in a simple post stating that you were developing a data base regarding all USAT products and were inviting input with an easily accessible site, your reception would have been very different.


Respect on this site is something that comes through time, to expect otherwise is to be disappointed. Unfortunately, what I persieve as your "Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead" approach has created problems that otherwise might have been avoided. 

I wish you the best with your USAT project and I hope that sometime I will be able to view it.

Chuck N.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Goodbye and take the Curmudgeon with you when you go.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

EMD, 

My father always taught me that respect was something that had to be earned, and could never be demanded. 

Good luck, sorry to see you go. 

Bob C.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, and I missed all the fun! 

Sorry, but to me, folks who raise a stink, try to pick a fight, then skedaddle when they GET one tend to be lumped with the other trolls. 

Most self-professed 'experts' irritate the crap out of folks for a reason. Usually too much book learnin' or arcane trivia, and not enough people skills. So ya stuck your foot innit... well, THEN PULL IT OUT! Getting your panties in a bunch because somebody else questioned you is not a way to move forward - on a forum, or in life. Remember this simple fact: If you're both shouting, then neither of you are listening.... and both are at fault. Also trite but true; Opinions ARE like arseholes - everybody has one, and the other guy's usually stinks.... but so probably does yours. 

In short, lighten up, you'll live longer.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

stupid connection hiccuped..... it sure wasn't good enough to read twice


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting. 

Mr. Holier than thou USAT comes in with lots of great information and proclaims his royalness. 

Obviously he expected all of us to bow down to his royal know it allness 

Claims the jabs don't effect him. 

Yet, after Shad tries to get him to tone it down a bit, he turn tail and runs. 

Color me Gone? 

More like Color me stuck on myself. 

Yea the info was great, but MLS doesn't need any Primadonnas. 

You looking for someone to worship you, open your own church of the USAT.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 24 Nov 2010 06:56 PM 
Goodbye and take the Curmudgeon with you when you go.










HE HE HE..............


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

What The Fargo????

Guess this is what happens when I spend time working on my layout and not trawling every thread on the forum. 

I've never understood the logic behind a very public Bon Voyage, If I ever get POed, bored or disillusioned with any forum I'll just stop posting one day and that would be it...no drama, no fuss, no egos bruised or stroked egos, but then thats just me.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Let's see............

In approximately a 30-hour period, "EMD Trainman" comes aboard with a chest-puffing introduction, proceeds to robo-post using a flame thrower and leaves as "Color Me Gone" when his own fingers get burned.

Interesting, very interesting.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

But you Really got to luv the Drama ?????????????

Wouldnt be MLS without it HE HE HE


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 24 Nov 2010 06:56 PM 
Goodbye and take the Curmudgeon with you when you go.









Do you have any idea who I am?
At all?

I did shake your hand, and didn't even poke you in the nose.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone is STILL interested in EMD trainman, you might want to click this link to his website. The man could have some major medical problems that is affecting how he deals with people. Might be worth a look for everyone involved here. Read the post dated November 5th, posted by him, called "Down and out".

http://www.trainboard.com/grapevine...p?t=125763


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me get this straight, this guy showed up two days ago and made an "entrance?" This same guy has managed to offend many on this forum and has publicly done a "grand exit?!!" (Hmph! Figures I would of missed it....darn!)


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmmm. 
Highly interesting read. 
Got some bad chocolate, and high on drugs.....and he waltzes in and out of our lives. 

I wonder how bad it would have gotten had he stayed around here longer?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Light hallucinations? 
2 different medicines that have strange adverse side effects? 
Confused thinking? 


Hey, he fits right in here!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 24 Nov 2010 09:54 PM 
Light hallucinations? 
2 different medicines that have strange adverse side effects? 
Confused thinking? 


Hey, he fits right in here! 


How Rude Sir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If i ever mete you face to face 

Well i would laugh with you he he he

You know Dave

you OK for a Battery Guy









And i surely hope you take that the way it was ment............









He He He


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 24 Nov 2010 10:06 PM 
Posted By Curmudgeon on 24 Nov 2010 09:54 PM 
Light hallucinations? 
2 different medicines that have strange adverse side effects? 
Confused thinking? 


Hey, he fits right in here! 


How Rude Sir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If i ever mete you face to face 

Well i would laugh with you he he he

You know Dave

you OK for a Battery Guy









And i surely hope you take that the way it was ment............









He He He
You bring the Scotch, I'll provide the stogies, and we'll sit around and discuss...people.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 24 Nov 2010 09:54 PM 
Light hallucinations? 
2 different medicines that have strange adverse side effects? 
Confused thinking? 


Hey, he fits right in here! 


....and when I was high as a kite on narcotics after a surgery all I did was talk to high school friends on Facebook and by LGB by the boat load off of eBay.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know why, but this just seems to fit this thread.....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik maybe this would be more appropriate under certain circumstances


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Me: 'Uh, who was that?' 

You: 'Uh, who?' 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

How can we survive with out Ol' emd trainman? Back to limping along without greatness? Oh the horror! 

Was an odd fellow, not a true Griefer, but close. 

I was beginning to enjoy the humor...'here's a detailed reply to every comment that I don't care about! ' 

I was surprised that nobody got on his case for the use of an alias, I sure have felt that wrath. 

Gone??? I think I'd have rather stuck a fork in him to see if he was Done! ha ha. 

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

A real Turkey if you ask me. 

I think his button popped. 

He's done alright!


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

What is sad is the total lack of tolerance displayed by several very vocal members here.
So you didn't like the guy. Neither did I. So what.
There are several of you here that I consider a-holes. I just don't feel the need to point out who you are. Nothing constructive comes from it.
And the fact is, I've learned a lot even from the a-holes. That is the great thing about the internet. I can learn from even the a-holes, without them encroaching on my personal space.
I hope you all feel like big macho dudes now. You ganged up on a new member and run him out of town. You should all be so proud.
Jerk or not, the man had a lot of information that might be useful to many of you.
Ralph


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ralph, 
I didn't expect him to leave, I don't think any of us did. Well not this quick. 

"one last hit as I leave..........yeah baby" 

The above were his last words... maybe we didn't like being 'hit' and having him enjoy it. 

I think he brought it on himself. 

His info is available at his yahoo group, why repeat it all here when a link was all that was necessary? 

I remember not too long ago when another 'know it all' came aboard, after a while he toned it down and people responded in kind. I was hoping for a similar result. Instead we got more arrogance. And then the man who proclaimed he didn't care what we thought, did and left. 

We didn't run him out of town, we asked him to play by the family rules. He couldn't and left. 

Now I'm wondering if I'm on your A list? insert smiley here________ 

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

(*Sigh* I'm probably going to regret this but...) "Can't we all just get along?!!"







Seriously though, let's try and be charitable _especially _considering that this is Thanksgiving! The man said he was on medication which has altered his personality somewhat. Considering the fact that "normal" (who defines that term anyway?) people look at those of us that spend hundreds of hours and thousands of dollars purchasing, building, constructing, bashing and (don't forget) running TOY trains as being somewhat "odd" we probably should cut the guy some slack. This is not to say that most people don't go wide eyed and say "Wow!" when they first see one of our layouts or stop by the club layout at a train show! It's just that we tend to be somewhat "eccentric" about our hobby (most hobbyists are to a greater or lesser degree) and sometimes it borders on OCD (personally, I think it's a healthy outlet.)

We each have our interests be it diesel or "sparkies" or the real thing or perhaps narrow gauge as opposed to standard gauge. Heck, the LGB vs everyone else has been a good topic for inflaming passions! It only became vicious when we got to the scale vs gauge debate! Perhaps we felt that this one impacted on us all. Then, with all of this new technology that is rapidly evolving, we have the kindling for another great flame war! We are an opinionated bunch (incredibly_ huge_ understatement!) but we CAN be civil when we post online. This is one of the things about MLS that I have always admired. Okay, take it for what it's worth. If this this guy came off as too strong, too opinionated, too full of himself, etc... well, so be it. _I'm_ not going to throw stones!







I hope he, one day, feels like he could come back. Why don't we just let the subject drop? Dogpiling on the guy now seems somehow.....beneath us. In any case, this day is a day for giving thanks for all of the blessings we have. I've always believed that thankfulness and forgiveness are kind of meant to go together (like coffee and cream!) and by doing so, it only enhances both. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

John,
You're not on my a-list. Matter of fact, I was kinda surprised you jumped on the bandwagon.

The guy annoyed the crap out of me. After reading a couple of posts, I ignored the rest. No reason to go on a witch hunt.
Ralph


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Whew!! What a relief! 

I tried not to, but some days were slow and his posts were new... it was the contradictions in his statements that got me going.... I deleted several responses until.... well y'know... 

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with you John 

I had no issues with his information and his self gratification. 

What I have a problem with is telling people he's thick skinned and then writing a thread about how he's not appreciated and is leaving. 

There are several people on this site that I don't agree with but we all have our own ideas and I can live with that. 

As far as I'm concerned, the people that write these dear john letters are just wanting attention. 

Randy


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to Steve and ALL the MLS folks.









Great post Steve! Hope that lightens things up a little.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 24 Nov 2010 09:14 PM 
Posted By jfrank on 24 Nov 2010 06:56 PM 
Goodbye and take the Curmudgeon with you when you go.









Do you have any idea who I am?
At all?

I did shake your hand, and didn't even poke you in the nose.



Well thanks for that. lol. No I don't even remember it. But have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, Bucko, unless there is more than one J. Frank, you stood in my driveway at the convention. 
Spent some considerable time looking at........the Colorado Consolidated Railway. 

But, maybe there is more than one J. Frank in the LS community.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Kinda like slitting their wrists then calling 911!

Bubba


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

If you want a full dose of EMD Trainman go to trainbord and read the "why I should force USA Trains on you" forum, I meant the large Scale forum. He's a peach of a mod and to call him slightly annoying would be a compliment. 

Don't let the door hit ya on the way out...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 25 Nov 2010 07:20 AM 
We each have our interests be it diesel or "sparkies" or the real thing or perhaps narrow gauge as opposed to standard gauge.div> 


*HEY!!! How come ya didn't mention live steam?!?!?







*


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Because nobody's interested in live steam? 

Hey, we gotta fan these flames, Deeeeeeeeeeeewight. 
Thread's going stale.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What's live steam? Ahh, I know, I need to set CV29 on my DCC loco... hahahahaha! 

I guess no one picks on live steam... because there is no other alternative! 

Greg


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 24 Nov 2010 09:39 PM 
Let me get this straight, this guy showed up two days ago and made an "entrance?" This same guy has managed to offend many on this forum and has publicly done a "grand exit?!!" (Hmph! Figures I would of missed it....darn!)

That's about it Steve. I was in the woodshop working on a project and missed most it. You must have been out running trains.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Nov 2010 11:30 AM 
Posted By Steve Stockham on 25 Nov 2010 07:20 AM 
We each have our interests be it diesel or "sparkies" or the real thing or perhaps narrow gauge as opposed to standard gauge.div> 


*HEY!!! How come ya didn't mention live steam?!?!?







*













I'm with you Dwight -- "sparkies"







, gee wizz. Society has gone down the pot.









At least real live steamers don't need "sound cards" 

Just kidding. Trains is trains, how ever they are powered.










Happy Thanksgiving at all the MLS buddies.

vr Bob.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Because nobody's interested in live steam?I wouldn't say "nobody" Dave, but it's true that men have become "feminized" and there's only a few of us real men left to run real steam locomotives. So go prove your manhood to yourself (again) by running those sparkies in the snow while smoking those turds. hehehe


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Last three times I tried to get steam up in sub-freezing weather, I about pitched both these Aster's across the yard.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Nov 2010 11:30 AM 
Posted By Steve Stockham on 25 Nov 2010 07:20 AM 
We each have our interests be it diesel or "sparkies" or the real thing or perhaps narrow gauge as opposed to standard gauge.div> 


*HEY!!! How come ya didn't mention live steam?!?!?







*













He mentioned Live Steam when he specified, "the real thing"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

He mentioned Live Steam when he specified, "the real thing"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ahhhhhh-sooo! Profoundest apologies. My mistake.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Nov 2010 04:17 PM 
He mentioned Live Steam when he specified, "the real thing"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ahhhhhh-sooo! Profoundest apologies. My mistake. 
I thought maybe he meant Coca-Cola.... 'Cause Pepsi sucks! MWAHAHAHAHAHA!









{Y'all might as well fight about that too....







}


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 25 Nov 2010 05:02 PM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Nov 2010 04:17 PM 
He mentioned Live Steam when he specified, "the real thing"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ahhhhhh-sooo! Profoundest apologies. My mistake. 
I thought maybe he meant Coca-Cola.... 'Cause Pepsi sucks! MWAHAHAHAHAHA!









{Y'all might as well fight about that too....







}







Are you crazy ?????????????

Coke sucks and Pe







psi rules.................


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Nickkky, ya can't mix Pepsi wid rum...... unless you got no taste buds. Or ya buy that cheap lacquer thinner rum, then it doesn't matter


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL. Well then in that case you must be railroad #62, Dave and Kathy Goodson. There were something like 82 railroads on that tour and I got to see maybe around 40 in the Seattle/Tacoma area. Some of the finest garden railroads on the planet I think. But after a while they all start to blur together. I took 11 pics of yours. It's a really nice one. Here is one of the pics. Who is this guy?










Here is a link to the rest of the pics.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfrank...732879010/

Here a bunch of trouble makers for sure:


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

None of them are me.....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Is that Daves RR ??????????

Nice.........


Whose the guy with all the face hair ???????????????


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

And the Safari hat? 
Peter. 
Just leaving.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 25 Nov 2010 05:27 PM 
Here is one of the pics. Who is this guy?





















Wow, for a half a second or so, I thought someone had photoshopped a picture of me into this photo! 'Cept, I'd be wearing a Hawaiian shirt, and I wouldn't be caught dead in sandals.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 25 Nov 2010 05:44 PM 
None of them are me..... In that case Dave Goodson, you remain anonymous to me. But your location on NE *** *** ***WA is now know by everyone. So you better behave from now on.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John H Frank (***) ***-*** *** ******, TX ***

Registered as Republican 

Two can play the google game... 

Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
Yes, I did indeed mean "live steam" when I referred to "the real thing!" So many different ways to enjoy our hobby and "live steam" is _definitely _as real as it gets!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully not to ruffle any feathers gents, but pretty please let's refrain from posting others personal info on MLS. I know it's available elsewhere, etc. etc., but even in fun, it really isn't okay. I wouldn't like it if someone posted my address, etc. here. I don't think most of us would, and it just doesn't seem right somehow. Thanks.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve - glad to hear it. Another "real man" joins the ranks. hehehe 

We don needs to show you no stinkin' stogies!!!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 25 Nov 2010 10:35 PM 
John H Frank (***) ***-*** *** ******, TX ***

*Registered as Republican 

*Two can play the google game... 

Greg 
And proud of it. 
And a Texan
And a Texas Aggie

And I don't need google because I still have the 26th National Garden Railway Convention book from Tacoma Washington. And Greg I didn't waste my time looking you up as in I could care less.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Nov 2010 11:58 PM 
Hopefully not to ruffle any feathers gents, but pretty please let's refrain from posting others personal info on MLS. I know it's available elsewhere, etc. etc., but even in fun, it really isn't okay. I wouldn't like it if someone posted my address, etc. here. I don't think most of us would, and it just doesn't seem right somehow. Thanks. 
Dwight
Send me 500 dollars in un marked quarters by midnight monday or I will tell everyone where you live.









JJ

PS I need money for more burlap and cement


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 25 Nov 2010 07:18 PM 
And the Safari hat? 
Peter. 
Just leaving. 

He has that Amish Explorer look. I like it!!


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I just, for the first time read EMDTrainman's four threads (I assume that was all there was), and was taken aback at the nasty reception some here gave him. And the piling on continues in this thread. Nowhere in those threads did I see him being confrontational or get out of line. He had a lot of information that he wished to share and did so via a good number of individual posts. Big deal, and surely nothing to get upset over! 

Seems to me that some folks here should be ashamed of themselves for their lack of good manners, civility, and respect for the interest of others. EMDTrainman obviously has a deep passion for USATrains. That's all well and good, and even if that's not the way the rest of us choose to participate in the hobby, if it's what he likes to do his views should be just as welcome here as the views expressed by anyone else, and they are just as valid. 

Some of you people REALLY need to lighten up and learn to enjoy this hobby as the relaxing leisure pastime that it is intended to be. I, for one, really hate the mean-spirited behavior that is becoming increasingly evident on what once was a forum most noted for its friendliness. But I have a very thick skin, and will continue as a participant in the hope that someday things might change for the better.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 26 Nov 2010 06:59 AM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 25 Nov 2010 11:58 PM 
Hopefully not to ruffle any feathers gents, but pretty please let's refrain from posting others personal info on MLS. I know it's available elsewhere, etc. etc., but even in fun, it really isn't okay. I wouldn't like it if someone posted my address, etc. here. I don't think most of us would, and it just doesn't seem right somehow. Thanks. 
Dwight
Send me 500 dollars in un marked quarters by midnight monday or I will tell everyone where you live.









JJ

PS I need money for more burlap and cement











'Unmarked quarters"? All the quarters I have are fully marked. The only Unmarked quarters I have ever had were called "slugs"?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Allan, 

EMDTrainman posted no less than 67 posts in a twenty-four hour period, then left in a "huff".


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Allan W. Miller on 26 Nov 2010 11:26 AM 
I just, for the first time read EMDTrainman's four threads (I assume that was all there was), and was taken aback at the nasty reception some here gave him. And the piling on continues in this thread. Nowhere in those threads did I see him being confrontational or get out of line. He had a lot of information that he wished to share and did so via a good number of individual posts. Big deal, and surely nothing to get upset over! 

Seems to me that some folks here should be ashamed of themselves for their lack of good manners, civility, and respect for the interest of others. EMDTrainman obviously has a deep passion for USATrains. That's all well and good, and even if that's not the way the rest of us choose to participate in the hobby, if it's what he likes to do his views should be just as welcome here as the views expressed by anyone else, and they are just as valid. 

Some of you people REALLY need to lighten up and learn to enjoy this hobby as the relaxing leisure pastime that it is intended to be. I, for one, really hate the mean-spirited behavior that is becoming increasingly evident on what once was a forum most noted for its friendliness. But I have a very thick skin, and will continue as a participant in the hope that someday things might change for the better. 

He got the nasty reception long before he had posted his final total of 67 posts. I also found the initial reception to be quite in error and wondered why the moderators did not step in immediately. I was tempted to report the threads due to it all, but decided to stay out of it. Then his response indicated to me he would not be here long, his claim to be able to accept the complaints were the sure indicators he would not remain long. Dunno why that is, but the more one claims to be thick-skinned the thinner their skin proves to be.

I have trouble remembering who is who (whether on this site or in the real world) but I was beginning to think I had it sorted out as to who I respect and who rubs me the wrong way and who has the good info and who is an idiot... not I gotta start all over again.

I am sorry... I don't intend to insult anyone here, but I am very, very disappointed and disheartened by the whole thing.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 26 Nov 2010 02:59 PM 
Posted By Allan W. Miller on 26 Nov 2010 11:26 AM 
I just, for the first time read EMDTrainman's four threads (I assume that was all there was), and was taken aback at the nasty reception some here gave him. And the piling on continues in this thread. Nowhere in those threads did I see him being confrontational or get out of line. He had a lot of information that he wished to share and did so via a good number of individual posts. Big deal, and surely nothing to get upset over! 

Seems to me that some folks here should be ashamed of themselves for their lack of good manners, civility, and respect for the interest of others. EMDTrainman obviously has a deep passion for USATrains. That's all well and good, and even if that's not the way the rest of us choose to participate in the hobby, if it's what he likes to do his views should be just as welcome here as the views expressed by anyone else, and they are just as valid. 

Some of you people REALLY need to lighten up and learn to enjoy this hobby as the relaxing leisure pastime that it is intended to be. I, for one, really hate the mean-spirited behavior that is becoming increasingly evident on what once was a forum most noted for its friendliness. But I have a very thick skin, and will continue as a participant in the hope that someday things might change for the better. 

He got the nasty reception long before he had posted his final total of 67 posts. I also found the initial reception to be quite in error and wondered why the moderators did not step in immediately. I was tempted to report the threads due to it all, but decided to stay out of it. Then his response indicated to me he would not be here long, his claim to be able to accept the complaints were the sure indicators he would not remain long. Dunno why that is, but the more one claims to be thick-skinned the thinner their skin proves to be.

I have trouble remembering who is who (whether on this site or in the real world) but I was beginning to think I had it sorted out as to who I respect and who rubs me the wrong way and who has the good info and who is an idiot... not I gotta start all over again.

I am sorry... I don't intend to insult anyone here, but I am very, very disappointed and disheartened by the whole thing.



Get a Skin.............


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 26 Nov 2010 03:14 PM 



Get a Skin.............










http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10157217

Here is a good one for $200 Nick?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Some random thoughts...

1. How much should respect be 'earned', versus how much respect should automatically be granted to everyone you meet until they prove themselves unworthy of it?

2. Why do some folks get a pass for bad manners while others get pilloried for the exact same behavior? Because you agree with them? Because you know them?

3. Do we truly allow for regional or cultural differences in communication, or are we slaves to our own provincial prejudices? -- and hypocrites for claiming we aren't?

4. Why do some folks get so worked up over stuff that, in the big picture, doesn't even matter AT ALL? Testosterone? Territorial aggression? Hubris?

Honestly? BOTH sides on the whizzing match were in the wrong.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 26 Nov 2010 07:40 PM 
Some random thoughts...

1. How much should respect be 'earned', versus how much respect should automatically be granted to everyone you meet until they prove themselves unworthy of it?

2. Why do some folks get a pass for bad manners while others get pilloried for the exact same behavior? Because you agree with them? Because you know them?

3. Do we truly allow for regional or cultural differences in communication, or are we slaves to our own provincial prejudices? -- and hypocrites for claiming we aren't?

4. Why do some folks get so worked up over stuff that, in the big picture, doesn't even matter AT ALL? Testosterone? Territorial aggression? Hubris?

Honestly? BOTH sides on the whizzing match were in the wrong. 



I had some random thoughts once Allen










I kid cause i do care


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Mik on 26 Nov 2010 07:40 PM 
Some random thoughts...

1. How much should respect be 'earned', versus how much respect should automatically be granted to everyone you meet until they prove themselves unworthy of it?

2. Why do some folks get a pass for bad manners while others get pilloried for the exact same behavior? Because you agree with them? Because you know them?

3. Do we truly allow for regional or cultural differences in communication, or are we slaves to our own provincial prejudices? -- and hypocrites for claiming we aren't?

4. Why do some folks get so worked up over stuff that, in the big picture, doesn't even matter AT ALL? Testosterone? Territorial aggression? Hubris?

Honestly? BOTH sides on the whizzing match were in the wrong. 



Respect automatically given goes along with Manners. It is how you treat everyday people you come in contact with.

Respect Earned is for those who use their knowledge to help you along with any project or you life. 

There is no excuse for bad manners if you known the person for 5 seconds or 5 years. If they get a pass for bad manners is up to you. It depends on how confrontational you are. 

There are places and times to be confrontational. Public places is not the place ( My personal opinion) 

If you wish to point out that a persons sister was a "Only Child" It should be done in other venues. 

Everybody is hypercritical to some extent. 

Folks that get worked up over stuff that , in the big picture ,doesn't matter are called Rivet counters. There is no explanation for them. It probably fits in to Obsessive/Compulsive

JJ


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

4. Why do some folks get so worked up over stuff that, in the big picture, doesn't even matter AT ALL? Testosterone? Territorial aggression? Hubris? 


_The Pale Blue Dot is a photograph of planet Earth taken in 1990 by Voyager 1 from a record distance, showing it against the vastness of space. By request of Carl Sagan, NASA commanded the Voyager 1 spacecraft, having completed its primary mission and now leaving the Solar System, to turn its camera around and to take a photograph of Earth across a great expanse of space._









*Earth from over 3,700,000,000 miles away*

_"Look again at that dot. That's here, that's home, that's us. On it everyone you love, everyone you know, everyone you ever heard of, every human being who ever was, lived out their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering, thousands of confident religions, ideologies, and economic doctrines, every hunter and forager, every hero and coward, every creator and destroyer of civilization, every king and peasant, every young couple in love, every mother and father, hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher of morals, every corrupt politician, every "superstar," every "supreme leader," every saint and sinner in the history of our species lived there – on a mote of dust suspended in a sunbeam. _


_"The Earth is a very small stage in a vast cosmic arena. Think of the rivers of blood spilled by all those generals and emperors so that, in glory and triumph, they could become the momentary masters of a fraction of a dot. Think of the endless cruelties visited by the inhabitants of one corner of this pixel on the scarcely distinguishable inhabitants of some other corner, how frequent their misunderstandings, how eager they are to kill one another, how fervent their hatreds._
_"Our posturings, our imagined self-importance, the delusion that we have some privileged position in the Universe, are challenged by this point of pale light. Our planet is a lonely speck in the great enveloping cosmic dark._

_"There is perhaps no better demonstration of the folly of human conceits than this distant image of our tiny world."_

Carl Sagen - 1994

Kinda says it all if you ask me.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Dwight, That definitely puts things in their proper perspective!!!!!f

Ed


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow! I think the Gone color has finally faded!


----------



## Don Hazen (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

NASA estimates the distance from which the photo was taken at over 3.7 billion miles, not 3.7 million. Just need three more zeroes! Makes your point even more relevant.

Don


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

...and tell me truthfully, and it DOES matter, how many of you were smiling when this photo was taken? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

NASA estimates the distance from which the photo was taken at over 3.7 billion miles, not 3.7 million. Just need three more zeroes! Makes your point even more relevant. You're right Don. Typo on my part. Thanks for catching it!! I corrected it.









As I've often said, cosmology puts things in perspective in a way nothing else can. At a star party in Shingletown a few years back, I found and viewed 3C 273, a Quasar (active galactic core) some 2 billion light years away. Through my 11" SCT, what I saw appeared as a somewhat dim star. But as I looked at it, I realized that when the light that was now entering my eyeball left that Quasar, there weren't even multi-cellular organisms crawling around down here yet and oxygen wasn't yet a significant part of our atmosphere. For two-billion years that light had traveled at 186,000 miles per second - only to end its long journey stimulating the receptors in my retina, themselves a marvel (miracle) of engineering. A humbling experience to say the least.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 27 Nov 2010 08:22 AM 
...and tell me truthfully, and it DOES matter, how many of you were smiling when this photo was taken? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 



Yes, but my eyes were closed!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

What I want to know is which one of you clowns was standing behind me holding two fingers up behind my head?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 27 Nov 2010 08:29 AM 
NASA estimates the distance from which the photo was taken at over 3.7 billion miles, not 3.7 million. Just need three more zeroes! Makes your point even more relevant. You're right Don. Typo on my part. Thanks for catching it!! I corrected it.









As I've often said, cosmology puts things in perspective in a way nothing else can. At a star party in Shingletown a few years back, I found and viewed 3C 273, a Quasar (active galactic core) some 2 billion light years away. Through my 11" SCT, what I saw appeared as a somewhat dim star. But as I looked at it, I realized that when the light that was now entering my eyeball left that Quasar, there weren't even multi-cellular organisms crawling around down here yet and oxygen wasn't yet a significant part of our atmosphere. For two-billion years that light had traveled at 186,000 miles per second - only to end its long journey stimulating the receptors in my retina, themselves a marvel (miracle) of engineering. A humbling experience to say the least.


You do realize that if you had not gone and stuck your eyeball in the way, those photons could have continued their travels for yet another couple of billion years!

TWO BILLIONS YEARS of:

"Yeehaa! Look as us go! Straight as an arrow! YEE-HAAAAA!"

Which ends in a chaotic string of events:

"OH NO! What is that big silvery thing ahead?... It's a mirror!"
(Bounce)
"YEOW, that hurt! HEY! We are going backwards now! What's that, now??!! LOOK OUT! It's a prism. AAAAAAAA!"
(Boing)
"Oh the g forces of a 90-degree turn!"
"Now we are squeezeing through a lens! ACK! That's tight!"
"OH NOOOOOOOOOOO! There is another lens, surrounded by a hazy ring in a big white eyeball like thing! It looks like it is alive! AAAAHHHHHGGGGGHHHH!"
(Splat!)

TWO BILLION YEARS OF UNABATED JOURNEY AND IT ALL ENDS IN A 'SPLAT'!

I hope you are satisfied with your self!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

"Yeehaa! Look as us go! Straight as an arrow! YEE-HAAAAA!"Straight according to whom? Newton or Einstein?








I hope you are satisfied with your self!Yer damn tootin' I am! hehehe Had it not been for my eyeball, those photons would have hit the dirt anyway and been absorbed. This way, their memory now lives forever in the Akashic Records!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 27 Nov 2010 11:11 AM 
"Yeehaa! Look as us go! Straight as an arrow! YEE-HAAAAA!"Straight according to whom? Newton or Einstein?








I hope you are satisfied with your self!Yer damn tootin' I am! hehehe Had it not been for my eyeball, those photons would have hit the dirt anyway and been absorbed. This way, their memory now lives forever in the Akashic Records!










Straight according to Elmo.

Akashic Records??? I thought Decca bought them out, way back in the '50's (?). Besides, they were 78's and most modern turntables will only play 45's and 33-1/3's. (Although I have a USB turntable that will play 78's if I copy the recordinto my PC at 45 rpm and then play it back sped up.)









Actually, the Akashic Records experienced a complete meltdown some time ago when the act of recording all events needed to be recorded itself, which then needed to be recorded, which of course also needed to be recorded... ad infinitum and the resulting feedbak loop overburdend the universe, burning out the recording mechanism... Where do you think all that dark matter came from? It is the residue of that burn-out. We cannot see it because it is dead and no longer active.

(How's that for "New Age" technobabble?)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, the Akashic Records experienced a complete meltdown some time ago when the act of recording all events needed to be recorded itself, which then needed to be recorded, which of course also needed to be recorded... ad infinitum and the resulting feedbak loop overburdend the universe, burning out the recording mechanism... Where do you think all that dark matter came from? It is the residue of that burn-out. We cannot see it because it is dead and no longer active.
*Ohhhh NOOOOOO!!!!! SAY it ain't SOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!







* 
Sounds like the MLS archives.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 27 Nov 2010 06:47 AM 



4. Why do some folks get so worked up over stuff that, in the big picture, doesn't even matter AT ALL? Testosterone? Territorial aggression? Hubris? 


_The Pale Blue Dot is a photograph of planet Earth taken in 1990 by Voyager 1 from a record distance, showing it against the vastness of space. By request of Carl Sagan, NASA commanded the Voyager 1 spacecraft, having completed its primary mission and now leaving the Solar System, to turn its camera around and to take a photograph of Earth across a great expanse of space._









*Earth from over 3,700,000,000 miles away*

_"Look again at that dot. That's here, that's home, that's us. On it everyone you love, everyone you know, everyone you ever heard of, every human being who ever was, lived out their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering, thousands of confident religions, ideologies, and economic doctrines, every hunter and forager, every hero and coward, every creator and destroyer of civilization, every king and peasant, every young couple in love, every mother and father, hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher of morals, every corrupt politician, every "superstar," every "supreme leader," every saint and sinner in the history of our species lived there – on a mote of dust suspended in a sunbeam. _


_"The Earth is a very small stage in a vast cosmic arena. Think of the rivers of blood spilled by all those generals and emperors so that, in glory and triumph, they could become the momentary masters of a fraction of a dot. Think of the endless cruelties visited by the inhabitants of one corner of this pixel on the scarcely distinguishable inhabitants of some other corner, how frequent their misunderstandings, how eager they are to kill one another, how fervent their hatreds._
_"Our posturings, our imagined self-importance, the delusion that we have some privileged position in the Universe, are challenged by this point of pale light. Our planet is a lonely speck in the great enveloping cosmic dark._

_"There is perhaps no better demonstration of the folly of human conceits than this distant image of our tiny world."_

Carl Sagen - 1994

Kinda says it all if you ask me.


For those who don't like reading;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p86BPM1GV8M


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 27 Nov 2010 01:34 PM 
Actually, the Akashic Records experienced a complete meltdown some time ago when the act of recording all events needed to be recorded itself, which then needed to be recorded, which of course also needed to be recorded... ad infinitum and the resulting feedbak loop overburdend the universe, burning out the recording mechanism... Where do you think all that dark matter came from? It is the residue of that burn-out. We cannot see it because it is dead and no longer active.
*Ohhhh NOOOOOO!!!!! SAY it ain't SOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!







* 
Sounds like the MLS archives.











Okay, you wants me to say it... Sure... "It ain't.... So?"

As for the archives... just goes to prove there is a prototype for anything.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 27 Nov 2010 06:47 AM 


4. Why do some folks get so worked up over stuff that, in the big picture, doesn't even matter AT ALL? Testosterone? Territorial aggression? Hubris? 


_The Pale Blue Dot is a photograph of planet Earth taken in 1990 by Voyager 1 from a record distance, showing it against the vastness of space. By request of Carl Sagan, NASA commanded the Voyager 1 spacecraft, having completed its primary mission and now leaving the Solar System, to turn its camera around and to take a photograph of Earth across a great expanse of space._









*Earth from over 3,700,000,000 miles away*

_"Look again at that dot. That's here, that's home, that's us. On it everyone you love, everyone you know, everyone you ever heard of, every human being who ever was, lived out their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering, thousands of confident religions, ideologies, and economic doctrines, every hunter and forager, every hero and coward, every creator and destroyer of civilization, every king and peasant, every young couple in love, every mother and father, hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher of morals, every corrupt politician, every "superstar," every "supreme leader," every saint and sinner in the history of our species lived there – on a mote of dust suspended in a sunbeam. _


_"The Earth is a very small stage in a vast cosmic arena. Think of the rivers of blood spilled by all those generals and emperors so that, in glory and triumph, they could become the momentary masters of a fraction of a dot. Think of the endless cruelties visited by the inhabitants of one corner of this pixel on the scarcely distinguishable inhabitants of some other corner, how frequent their misunderstandings, how eager they are to kill one another, how fervent their hatreds._
_"Our posturings, our imagined self-importance, the delusion that we have some privileged position in the Universe, are challenged by this point of pale light. Our planet is a lonely speck in the great enveloping cosmic dark._

_"There is perhaps no better demonstration of the folly of human conceits than this distant image of our tiny world."_

Carl Sagen - 1994

Kinda says it all if you ask me.

......................................................................
But All in All Dwight there is still one more most importance thing in this dot.......... and with out it .......... Just another life with others..... 
I'ts.. S fe.& Bh. C.R.R. in Rio Linda.... laf '
Ok.... not funny.. sorry.....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

From the Guide:

The Total Perspective Vortex derives its picture of the whole Universe on the principle of extrapolated matter analyses.

To explain — since every piece of matter in the Universe is in some way affected by every other piece of matter in the Universe, it is in theory possible to extrapolate the whole of creation — every sun, every planet, their orbits, their composition and their economic and social history from, say, one small piece of fairy cake.

The man who invented the Total Perspective Vortex did so basically in order to annoy his wife.

Trin Tragula — for that was his name — was a dreamer, a thinker, a speculative philosopher or, as his wife would have it, an idiot.
And she would nag him incessantly about the utterly inordinate amount of time he spent staring out into space, or mulling over the mechanics of safety pins, or doing spectrographic analyses of pieces of fairy cake.

"Have some sense of proportion!" she would say, sometimes as often as thirty-eight times in a single day.
And so he built the Total Perspective Vortex — just to show her.


And into one end he plugged the whole of reality as extrapolated from a piece of fairy cake, and into the other end he plugged his wife: so that when he turned it on she saw in one instant the whole infinity of creation and herself in relation to it.

To Trin Tragula's horror, the shock completely annihilated her brain; but to his satisfaction he realized that he had proved conclusively that if life is going to exist in a Universe of this size, then the one thing it cannot afford to have, is a sense of proportion...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You do realize of course that your image is misleading in that we don't live in the Andromeda Galaxy?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

did vic mention anywhere, that Trin Tragula does not live in Andromeda? ;-p


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Now you made me think of something else. 
When you go to a mall and you go up to the diagram of all the stores. It says " You are here". 
How do they know it's me? 

JJ


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

surveillance...


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

when you get nearer to the map, you get scanned. the result would be something like this: 










then they compare it via internet with the homeland security database and come up with your avatar. 
you see, you are easy identified.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 10 Dec 2010 06:03 AM 
Ok Now you made me think of something else. 
When you go to a mall and you go up to the diagram of all the stores. It says " You are here". 
How do they know it's me? 

JJ 

Those signs never tell me where I am... They always say where You are. I guess someone thinks I need to be kept informed as to where you are, but I have no idea why.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

HMMMMmmm? For those who are afflicted with multiple personalities, how does he/she determine which one of them is Here? 

In the same vein with the above question. Did the Milwaukee Road's Bi-Polar electrics require lithium batteries for back-up? 

Sorry, couldn't resist, 
David Meashey


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 10 Dec 2010 09:51 AM 
HMMMMmmm? For those who are afflicted with multiple personalities, how does he/she determine which one of them is Here? 


David Meashey 
Mine don't talk to each other so it's not a problem.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy when EMD Trainman said he gone he mint it! He not even on Trainboard running off.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The Total Perspective Vortex

well..the closest we can get to it anyway, with our limited technology.. 

if you have the bandwidth, hit the little arrow icon in the lower right of the youtube video to go full-screen..

Scot


----------

